# Trojaner trickst Bank-Anmeldeverfahren aus



## Hippo (22 Februar 2011)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,746974,00.html#ref=rss



> *Einem Trojaner ist es gelungen, ein als besonders sicher  geltendes Online-Banking-Verfahren zu knacken - mit einem Handy-Virus.  Außerdem im Überblick: Wie Microsoft und Sony mit Hackern  umgehen, Apples peinliches Datenleck und Betrugsskandal bei Alibaba.com.*


----------

